# Colors



## holypasta (Apr 13, 2009)

What color(s) of cross do you solve for on the 3x3?
What is your preferred color scheme?

I solve for black, because it gives me the quickest F2L recognition.
My color scheme is black/blue, orange/red, and white/yellow (standard Rubik's scheme with black instead of green.)

EDIT: also, you may as well include plastic color. mine is black, for quickest recognition (colors stand out from black the most.)


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

Ehite cross with WY BG RO


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 13, 2009)

when i do a cross based solve its usually blue or green and i use the American colur scheme


----------



## Nilxchaos (Apr 13, 2009)

White cross on bottom... The usual for people. WY RO GB

(Waiting for everyone to say the same as me and Byu)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm duo coloured (so I can solve either white or yellow with standard colour scheme). Mostly, I solve white, but if I spot a clear advantage to solving the yellow side, I go for that.


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2009)

holypasta said:


> My color scheme is black/green, orange/red, and white/yellow (standard Rubik's scheme with black instead of green.)



You fail.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 13, 2009)

i'm completely colour neutral (petrus) and i use regular colour scheme but with pink instead of red. i also don't really like yellow so have black instead sometimes.


----------



## person917 (Apr 13, 2009)

White cross WY GB RO


----------



## Jacob M. (Apr 13, 2009)

i replaced yellow with black on my chrome cube. other than that boring white cross/normal colors


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 13, 2009)

white cross /w standard colour scheme, except on hi-games where I switched yellow and orange for no reason


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

You can switch colors on hi-games? I need to try that...


----------



## holypasta (Apr 14, 2009)

Dene said:


> holypasta said:
> 
> 
> > My color scheme is black/green, orange/red, and white/yellow (standard Rubik's scheme with black instead of green.)
> ...



explain, please.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 14, 2009)

holypasta said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > holypasta said:
> ...


 it should be "black instead of *blue*"


----------



## Ellis (Apr 14, 2009)

Blue cross is the best.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 14, 2009)

im almost coler neutral, i go with the color with the best cross usaully.the only color i cant do is red and orange for some reason. but i solve white,yellow,blue and green crosses, usaully it ends up being white.

color scheme, standard


----------



## holypasta (Apr 15, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> holypasta said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



*facepalm*
i see. it's especially embarassing that i didn't even notice it when dene pointed it out.
(hastily edits his original post)

hey, that was my first facepalm! awesome!


----------



## Tortin (Apr 15, 2009)

Cross on white/black, depending on which cube I'm using. I usually use the standard colour scheme, but I ran out of yellow and orange stickers, so I had to resticker with grey and pink stickers.


----------



## aukrainea (Apr 15, 2009)

white or yellow cross on bottom.... WY BG RO


----------



## Calvin Rhodes (Apr 15, 2009)

Green cross. Standard colour scheme.

Result of learning from Dan Brown's youtube tutorial.


----------



## Bomber (Apr 15, 2009)

I have the best reason in the world ever as to why I use the colour cross that I use on a Rubik's Cube when I solve it.

I use red, I have a reason for using red and it's the best reason in the world. I use red because it is opposite orange, and there is a reason for why I chose red because it is opposite orange because red is opposite orange on both widely used colour schemes that people widely use. It means that the reason that I use the colour cross that I use on a Rubik's Cube when I solve it is because red is opposite orange on both widely used colour schemes that people widely use so I don't have trouble using either when I solve either widely used colour schemes that people widely use when I solve a Rubik's Cube.

Great post. I use red because it is opposite orange on both colour schemes.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol at bomber's post. Very long message to say one sentence.

I use the boring old white cross with standard color scheme. But if there is a very easy cross, like 3 moves at most, on yellow, I sometimes do that.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 15, 2009)

green cross! BOY color scheme.


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 15, 2009)

Yellow/white Petrus


----------



## (X) (Apr 15, 2009)

Is no one except me using orange cross?? standard colour scheme btw


----------



## teller (Apr 15, 2009)

(X) said:


> Is no one except me using orange cross?? standard colour scheme btw




I used to do orange cross when I was doing the Nourse method. But when I learned Fridrich, the best videos had a white cross and I used that to be able to follow them, so...white.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 15, 2009)

White cross, standard colours. Occasionally I might do yellow cross if it looks very easy.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 15, 2009)

rickcube said:


> BOY color scheme.



what is BOY color scheme?


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Apr 15, 2009)

White cross, but i use WBl, BG, RO
No yellow for me


----------



## Zaxef (Apr 15, 2009)

White cross, standard American color scheme
Although I do have one cube with Y/G W/B R/O that I play with sometimes..
I still do white on the bottom with that one


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 15, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Blue cross is the best.


Of course, blue cross rocks!
I used to do te white one but as soon as my white DIY arrived, the white stickers hurt my eyes  so I changed to blue


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2009)

holypasta said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > BOY color scheme.
> ...



BOY is Blue Orange Yellow in a clockwise rotation,, standard rubik's scheme


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 15, 2009)

World Standard scheme for 3x3 speedsolve, Jap scheme for everything else. On Jap scheme colors are blue or white. On World Standard scheme colors are whie or yellow.


----------



## Poley (Apr 15, 2009)

I always solve green first. That way, I end up with blue on the last layer: since blue is the darkest color, it is easier to identify OLLs. 
I use a cube with black plastic and a standard color scheme.


----------



## Poke (Apr 16, 2009)

I use my screwed up color scheme I got from misplacing badly colored stickers... Green/Orange Black/White Red/Blue
Green cross FTW!!!


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 16, 2009)

Completely color neutral...W/Y, B/G, R/O


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 16, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Completely color neutral...W/Y, B/G, R/O






Heck yes! Same for me


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 16, 2009)

white cross, standard color scheme, mostly fluorescent cubesmith stickers (not on all of my cubes though)


----------



## Aeonstorm (Apr 17, 2009)

Same as most people, white cross, w/y o/r g/b. The reason I use white and yellow for cross and OLL is that they stand out, particularly in not very well lit places. B/G R/O is the best cos they're both cold and warm colours. How do you get colour neutral? Is it just practice. Whenever I get up to pairing in F2L, I always accidentally put the white sticker where the other colour should be and screw it up every single time, unless I'm going really slowly.


----------

